# best home recipes/ bca cookbook?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the old cookbooks where everyone contributes their tried and true recipes passed on thru the generations. They r getting harder to find in the thrift shops . I know a lot of recipes r on line now but just thought I would start and see if any one wants to join in.

Home made perogies: inexpensive and popular at gatherings

In a bread maker (or by hand) on dough cycle till soft and smooth. measurments r approximate, just keep an eye on it. may need a bit more flour or a bit more water. 

1c warm water
3c flour
pinch of salt
1tsp of onion powder
(oil and or egg optional) you need to work faster as the eggs dries the dough 
this dough is basic and can be frozen in balls

split into 2 balls cover in a bowl with a clean tee towel while you make the filling


Filling:
mashed potatoes. I use M&M frozen mashed potatoes with a bit less milk than called for as it is quick and no mess. Home made mashies r great too if you have the time or leftovers. you want a thick consistency and very cool or cold end mix or they will steam open your perogies.

Into the prepared mashed potatoes add butter or margerine, fried or chopped bits of onion( I use onion powder) bits of bacon or hamburger, a bit of cottage cheese and salt and pepper to taste. I use the mclaren cold pack smooth cheese as it is very sharp but any of your favorite cheese will do. just make sure there r no hard chunks as it will break the dough.

I will list other fillings i have made at the end. 

roll out dough onto a floured board to about thin pie crust thickness. 
cut into squares with a non serrated knife blade. I find the size of the palm of my hand works well. you can make a bit bigger or smaller but you need to fill to size as well.
You want it smoothed out on the floured side as too much flour on the top will cause them to be too hard to squeeze shut or also they will pop open when you boil them. If you get flour on the edges you can dip your fingers in water to make it stickier

into the middle of each square place enough filling so that when you fold it plumps in the middle but does not reach any of the outer edges as that will also stop proper closing.

I prefill the batch before i start folding
I boil a big pot of water with bit of oil and cook a whole batch at a time so you can tell how long they have been on for. 

Folding:
fold into a triangle and with slightly floured fingers gently hold in the middle with it cupped in your palm and rotate it as you pinch together ( kinda like how you pinch your pie shell together). I go around a couple times to make sure you cant see any edge open. close the whole batch. As you pinch each one, lay them out on a floured board so they don't stick and break when you pick them up to drop into water. If you r not cooking them all right away you can freeze them in a single layer not touching on a floured cookie sheet till frozen then put in zip lock bags for storage. Boil from frozen state.

Use a gentle boil until they float to the top then give them a couple more minutes until they appear a bit fluffy and the ends r soft. Keep a soft stir going until they do not want to stick on the bottom of the pot. Scoop out individually with a slotted spoon either into a frying pan if you like them that way, with butter (and onion if desired) to prevent sticking.
Place on plates or if there are extra put themin a bowl with a bit of butter so the dont stick. They r great warmed in a fry pan for breakfast. they keep about 3 days in the fridge.

Other fillings:
sourkraut
apple or blueberry sugared and floured ( a little tricky till you have made perogies a few times)
I have made a hamburger sheppard pie mix and closed that in as well

add toppings like parmesen, shredded cheese, sour creme, cottage cheese ,onion, melted butter is always best too. 

Traditionally served with crispy fried bread cubes and sausage.

Enjoy! you will never go back to store bought. these r a great item to make with other people as it makes the time go faster while you pinch!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is a great idea.
i will post my fave later.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a great idea. I love to cook and do all the cooking at home but have no recipes as I don't follow any just look at them for inspiration


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

super easy and delicious alfredo sauce recipe:

1/2 cup butter, margarine works fine
3/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 cup heavy cream (i always use milk with good results)

beat butter and parmesan cheese together until fluffy. Add milk a little at a time until mixture resembles scrambled eggs. 

Toss with hot fettuccine or linguine and serve

I always add a little bit of flour to thicken the sauce and some Italian spices for flavour. You want to make sure you add the sauce as soon as you drain the pasta or else the parmesan won't melt and will just clump together.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

that sounds yummy Kaisa. I will try on my perogies next time i make them.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am making a BCA CookBook on Microsoft Word and i will b adding the recipes everybody post here, i can send a copy by email after


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive got a few but i recently made some roast salmon that everyone was raving about and im still getting requests for the recipe so here it is for you guys

1 sockeye salmon fillet'ed into 2 pieces. Place on lined baking sheet skin down
genenerously salt both sides. Add a small amount of black pepper (optional)
Sprinkle with brown sugar (more = sweeter) and drizzle lemon juice 1/2 lemon on each fillet.
Let sit for 10 min 

Set oven to 400 and raise the rack to the highest position to broil the fish.
Broil for 20 minutes.

Serve immediately.


My guests said it tasted like it was smoked salmon.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Fast and low fat Hummus

1 can chickpeas with liquid
1 clove garlic
1 tsp lemon juice
pinch of salt

remove liquid from chickpeas and put in blender, food processor (i used the magic bullet  ) add clove of garlic whole and blend until no garlic chunks are left.

Add chickpeas and blend again until smooth. Add a pinch of salt and lemon juice and blend until just incorporated.

Serve with whatever you like to dip into humus. Crackers, bread, etc.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice salmon recipe...simple but sounds good. Thanks goodness you didn't say farmed salmon.


Smoked salmon fettucine w/ roasted red bell pepper.


3/4 cup hot smoked salmon in small pieces
1 red bell pepper..roasted, de-seeded and minced.
1 tbp butter
1 1/2 tbsp flour
1/4 parmesan cheese
1 cup half and half
a small bit of milk to thin if necessary
2 cloves minced garlic
pepper to taste

appropriate amount of fettucine

1) In a medium saucepan melt butter and lightly sautee garlic
2) add flour and develop a roux (sp?) - an oil/fat flour paste that is cooked to varying degrees. Keep stove on medium. Start fettucine. 
3) whisk is half and half and bring to edge of boil, sauce will thicken. Remember to whisk smooth.
4) Whisk in Parmesan cheese
5) stir in bell peppers and salmon. Reduce to minimum and let flavour mix for about ten minute. The sauce will take on the flavours.
6) When fettucine is tender. Drain and toss with sauce.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

now we need dave's garlic margerine recipe................seahorse fanatics malaysian curry chicken with cocanut rice recipe.......and Don? you must have a good brownie recipe


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^^^ LMAO!!^^^^^ Brownies  thanks for the laugh 
sorry guys nothing to submit,not much of a cook but....I could recommend some fast food places  .


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

Farmed!? No way. We use wild caught salmon all the way.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> now we need dave's garlic margerine recipe................seahorse fanatics malaysian curry chicken with cocanut rice recipe.......and Don? you must have a good brownie recipe


LMFAO Kathy!!!
You lookin' for the family or adult brownies?????


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> ^^^^^ LMAO!!^^^^^ Brownies  thanks for the laugh


No no Bill
You have to eat them 1st be4 you get to laugh!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> LMFAO Kathy!!!
> You lookin' for the family or adult brownies?????


Post them both but post them Don!!!! lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey now keep the recipes family friendly lol  Hey Don, I know someone who has a good butter tart recipe lol.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> LMFAO Kathy!!!
> You lookin' for the family or adult brownies?????


any contributions r welcome!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

chicken wings:

combine equal parts (i usually use 1/4 cup each) honey, brown sugar, soy sauce, lemon juice and a couple cloves of garlic. bring to a boil on stove and let simmer for 10 minutes. Let cool completely and pour over chicken wings. Allow to marinate over night then bake


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

"Roasted Garlic " Margarine
Not really roasted .. I peel garlic and microwave it in a mix of olive and canola oil until it is cooked and soft. I make a large batch at a time, using about 1 Kg of raw garlic to a 1.8 Kg tub of non-hydrogenated margarine.
After cooking the garlic , drain off the oil and save it for other cooking or salads where you want a bit of roasted garlic flavour.
After cooling , mash the garlic and blend it with the margarine. A Kg of garlic will make a little less than 1/3 the volume of the 1.8 Kg tub of margarine , so the two mixed fills about 2 1/2 907 g tubs.
You can make smaller batches, just peel and cook garlic in the olive/canola oil mix and use about 1/3 garlic paste to 2/3 margarine.
Kept in the fridge, it lasts almost indefinitely.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Onion/cheese bread

Simply add 2 generous Tbsp cheese powder and 2 generous Tbsp of onion powder to a regular 2 pound white bread recipe in your breadmaker.

Herb bread 

Add 1 Tbsp each of basil, rosemary and thyme to your 2 pound white bread recipe in your breadmaker


----------

